# Video: Trunk walking, spikeless DRT access



## Ekka

Save your arms and elbows by using your largest muscles.

4.50min and 24.34mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/trunkwalk.wmv


----------



## okietreedude1

Very Interesting technique. 

Looks pretty simple on a straight trunk like that...how bout one w/ a lot of leads or knots? Dont necessarily need the video, just some feed back.

Thanks,


----------



## Ekka

It's about horses for courses I suppose.

If it were a trunk of something like a pine etc well then you'd have to do something else I suppose, there's many options, footlock, pantin, mars etc.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

Very interesting, nice vids.


----------



## stihlatit

Good stuff>>Give us more.


----------



## TackleTree

looks like a better way for a big guy to get up the tree. I weigh about 280lbs. Appreciate the lesson.


----------



## Diesel JD

Dude I tried that technique, but after watching the vid again, looks like I need to practice a bit before I have it down. Like most things in the tree industry, not as easy as it looks. That being said, its a great idea that I'm sure works when done correctly. Thanks for sharing,
J.D.


----------



## Ekka

oh well, you'll find what suits you, I got a pantin also.

I use that when away from the trunk and cant get the kanga in!


----------



## SuperDIYer

Ekka said:


> Save your arms and elbows by using your largest muscles.
> 
> 4.50min and 24.34mb wmv
> 
> www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/trunkwalk.wmv



Hey Eric! Why not just foot-lock the tail? Seems like a lot inchworm stuff compared to just footlocking the tail on a 2:1 dynamic system.

Thanks
jtz


----------



## cord arrow

best parts of these are the animal sounds.....


----------



## woodbutcher44

Thank you . great info. 
All climing info is great for me .bucket man making a change
thanks for the help


----------



## Stumper

It is a really good technique. With some tree structures a Pantin is easier...but on a straight vertical trunk the trunkwalk is really easy.


----------



## rmihalek

Steel cord lanyard makes the "flip up" part a lot easier. Also, if you hit a section with a lot of branches, just foot lock the tail and climb up past the branches. I usually use a combination of trunk walk on the lower (branch-free) parts and then foot lock the tail through the limbs and branches.


----------



## Canyon Angler

Great video, very interesting. When I start climbing, I plan to try that method. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gumneck

Didn't know this thread was here. Eric, I tried the trunk walk per your website video and found it very easy. Tried on a pine with straight trunk up to first limb, maybe 30 feet. 

Trying to broaden my skills a little and this was my first time off the hooks.

tks for taking the time to share


----------



## Recon Freak

*Love it!*

I used this technique and it worked out great! Being a noob to tree climbing and showing the boss this technique(which he was quite impressed with) gave me a good bit of confidence and energy consevation. Thanks Ekka.


----------



## lumberjack333

Awesome vid, great technique! Definatly going to put that into practice!


----------



## ChiHD

SuperDIYer said:


> Hey Eric! Why not just foot-lock the tail? Seems like a lot inchworm stuff compared to just footlocking the tail on a 2:1 dynamic system.
> 
> Thanks
> jtz



That's what I was thinking, but thanks for sharing Eric.


----------



## treepanda

Nice one, I am a big fell too and really struggle with foot locking, seems like a usefull addition to the bag of tricks...

I teach an arboriculture course in NZ, do you mind me showing my students the vid?


----------



## ChiHD

treepanda said:


> Nice one, I am a big fell too and really struggle with foot locking, seems like a usefull addition to the bag of tricks...
> 
> I teach an abroriculture course in NZ, do you mind me showing my students the vid?




Is that the same as Arboriculture?


----------



## treepanda

Down here we put bro in front of everything bro! Saw the mistake as soon as I pressed the submit button, I type dyslexically...


----------



## becks

Hi Ekka, we are using the same(similar) technique wearing spikes. kind of doublerope/flipline kindathing. very comfortable (after having lunch) to get back in the tree 
greethings from sunny germany 
just to clear that: of course only at treefalling jobs, not pruning

sorry for nospeaksogood. I,m only from Europe...


----------

